

Greece tries to start up - PanosJee
http://www.startupgreece.gov.gr/

======
PanosJee
I am sorry I deleted by mistake. The site seems to be up again but things like
that happen when you are a startup. In general Greece is like a startup, no
fixed procedures, formalities and so on and a high risk to fail :)

